# Apologies for my absence not a YAGE!)



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

I have been quite ill over the last month, my online time has been severely curtailed by illness and hospital (multitudes of test etc). You don't need or want to know about that...

But I apologise I have not been doing any moderating for those four weeks, however you have all been in the very capable hands of Steve and VSadmin.

I am hoping to be back on active duty soon, but it's not possible to say exactly when I have to follow medical advice.

What I do wnat to say is that In the spirit of transparency and I have always been happy to discuss SOTW business and moderation, but a while ago while ago I received some PM correspendence that was actually quite hurtful, people blaming me for deleting posts I hadn't etc.. and vendors sending abusive PMs because they think the normal sales rules don't apply to them.

Add to that the Stalin memes and "Orwellian" references we got a while back (and nobody has the guts to communicate what they mean) it makes me wonder if I should continue when I get better. But I probably will because this forum has so many good people and I like to think I can help. For now please bear in mind I cannot spend much time here and apologise that I have not answered some of your PMs.

I think we all know that the new platform we now have has been difficult to deal with in some respects, especially for the moderators I might add when we try to keep spam and abuse to a minimum.

As always I am happy to receive communications about moderation and rules - both via PMs and on threads like this one, polite critiques, and answer questions, however tricky. But please keep them polite and respectful.


----------



## ollinman (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Pete, get well soon!!!


----------



## germanwatches (Sep 16, 2013)

Pete.
We wish you a speedy recovery. Take care.


----------



## whamptoncourt (Dec 4, 2017)

Wishing you all the best in your recovery.


----------



## 59Martin (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey Pete! Although I’m a sporadic dropper inner and mostly a lurker here, I really appreciate all of your hard work and thoughtful insights on this forum. I think you and the other admins are doing great work so thank you and I wish you a speedy recovery and all the best!


----------



## Enthusiast65 (Apr 15, 2006)

Every best wish for a speedy recovery, and thanks for helping to make this forum the best place to share and learn. It would not be as interesting without you!


----------



## Fltenor (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for your effort and may you get well soon.


----------



## Taragot (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm wishing you all the best and a soon Recovery!
Dirk


----------



## Kritavi (Apr 25, 2003)

Thank you for all your efforts and please get well quickly.


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi Pete, I’m really sorry and … shocked to read you. This all sounds so unfair and meaningless.
Anyway, all my wishes for your fastest recovery.
Greetings from sunny Switzerland.


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry to hear you've been under the weather, Pete. Focus on your recovery for now, but please do return as moderator! I really appreciate the tenor (pun intended) that you and the other mods set.


----------



## Saxophone Strange (Jun 19, 2009)

I hope you get well soon. I, for one, will be glad to have you continue in your roll when you can return. Until then no worries.


----------



## Sharkey (Dec 25, 2019)

Get well soon . I for one have always looked forward to youre responses to questions asked on this forum , hope you stick around after youre better ,Thanks.


----------



## liggy (Dec 12, 2008)

Joining everyone else in wishing you a speedy recovery and offering a hearty thanks for doing the thankless job of moderation so well.


----------



## Serafino (Jan 16, 2018)

Pete - I wish you smooth sailing with the medical issues, and thank you for your efforts behind the scenes. I have noticed your attempts to read between the forum policy lines with a lean toward being fair and open. You are an asset to the site.


----------



## nvilletele (Dec 16, 2014)

No apologies needed. This place should be the least of your worries. 

Be well.


----------



## Aquarian (Apr 24, 2020)

Hope you feel better soon Pete. 

As much as there is a certain amount of friction on this site sometimes, I think overall it's kept within reasonable bounds. From a user perspective, the moderation here seems pretty good! I know it's hard on the moderators but remember that the bullies who have to be warned or at worst kicked will almost as a rule play the victim when called out for their behavior. Try not to take it at face value.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Pete, I'm very sorry to hear you've been ill. I was kind of wondering where you'd been; now I see why we haven't had the benefit of your feedback and knowledge lately. I've always looked forward to your posts and have learned from them. You've also been very effective, fair, and respectful in your duties as a moderator. I can't believe anyone would send you insulting PMs; it reflects very badly on them, not you. That's for certain. Absolutely no need for any apologies from you.

Anyway I wish you all the best and a quick recovery. We miss you here!


----------



## soybean (Oct 26, 2007)

Please get better and please stay on as a mod… despite all the nasty trolls. You’re a vital part of SOTW. It wouldn’t be the same without you.


----------



## Saxaholic (Feb 4, 2003)

Hope you feel better soon, Pete.

Stepping down might not be a bad idea. Your mind affects the body and its ability to heal. Adding unnecessary stress doesn't seem like a great idea until you're 100% better. You can always pick it back up once you're healed.


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 15, 2007)

Get well soon, Pete!

Wishing you all the very best,
Kenneth


----------



## neutrino (Jul 24, 2013)

Just to add to the chorus, I am very sorry to hear that you have been ill, and I'm also very sorry to hear of the negative feedback to you.
Please get well soon, and I hope you continue to moderate.

Thank you very much for your work!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

wish you all the best ! You have been the savior of this platform in the moment of need


----------



## Hipparion (Oct 15, 2017)

All the best for a speedy and complete recovery, Pete !


----------



## BH9 (Mar 26, 2007)

Get well soon, dude!


----------



## Keith Ridenhour (Feb 2, 2003)

Pete, you are once of they legs of the stool that keeps this forum going. mY best get well soonK


----------



## pontius (Nov 7, 2013)

Take care of yourself Pete. That's an order.
We'll see you when you are back in the saddle.


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 18, 2020)

Pete, Sorry to hear of your illness and I sincerely hope you are feeling better soon. I haven't been here long but I do have a lot of time logged on internet forums and I can tell you that being a mod is a thankless job and It's often a no-win situation. In my short tenure here I can say that from what I've seen you've been extremely even-handed in tough situations, and I can't fathom anyone doing the job any better. I wish you the best.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

I wish you a speedy recovery.
Stay positive and stay strong.


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

Wish you a speedy recovery Pete. We all appreciate your work and presence here on the forum. (Well, maybe the jerks don’t, but the rest of us do). Get well soon! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjames (Aug 5, 2019)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, and look after yourself.


----------



## JoAnnPeeler (Jul 24, 2008)

My prayers for a speedy recovery Pete. Feel better.


----------



## sopsax (Feb 3, 2003)

Take whatever time you need to heal yourself, Pete, & please know that your many efforts to serve & uplift sax players here as well as elsewhere are much appreciated & greatly respected. On the handful of occasions when you & I have communicated directly about forum issues, you've been responsive, helpful, & fair. You lead by example. Your good deeds continue to resonate. And you are one hell of a sax player, in my humble opinion.


----------



## riceman (Dec 26, 2013)

Get yourself well. That is your priority. 

Don't worry about us here. We'll be here when you return!


----------



## Arundo Donax (Oct 25, 2007)

As said above, issues here should be the least of your priorities right now - we will be fine. Do you what you need to do to get better.

Having had cancer myself and seeing a friend die from ALS in two years puts life in perspective. So be with loved ones and do what you can to get better and enjoy life.


----------



## 14470 (May 14, 2004)

I hope you get well soon Pete. Fingers and toes crossed!!!
Your music is awesome to say the least.
Your website is the best saxophone resource I know of.
The mouthpieces you make with Ed Pillinger are great.
In 17 years (gasp) on SOTW, moderation has never been better or more level-headed.
I hope you narrowly prioritize your well-being first and let everything else follow.
All the best.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

Get well soon, Pete. Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. 

I don't know anything about the abuse you've had to take but it seems the world, not just here in the US, but the entire Western world is spinning off its axis. Let's all try to be kinder to each other. It'll make Pete's job easier and it'll help make sure this place continues to exist.


----------



## fudidudi (Aug 20, 2013)

Wishing you a speedy recovery. Hope you find the time needed to relax and take care of yourself. If in doubt, do long tones. In moderation.


----------



## Tom West (Aug 14, 2011)

Get well and stay healthy Pete. Thick skin is a requirement in your job, sure as Hell very few of could do it. Don’t let the soreheads and low grade morons get to ya!


----------



## DarrellMass (May 12, 2016)

Hope you are feeling better, soon. Being ill is no fun, for sure. Your dry humor, when administered, always gives me a chuckle (when I get it, anyway!)


----------



## chilehed (Sep 17, 2013)

Prayers for your speedy recovery, Pete, and apologies for the jerks who give you (and the other mods) a hard time. Y'all do a great job here.


----------



## Reet McVouty (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi Pete,
As other have expressed you have absolutely no need to apologize to anyone. Your efforts here on SOTW do not go unnoticed by the majority of us, and are greatly appreciated. I wish you a speedy recovery and many thanks for all your help here.


----------



## Bloo Dog (Feb 3, 2003)

Pete, get well. Take your time. You are the most even-handed, level-headed moderator of any forum that I have been a member of. Your moderation has kept the forum sane and running smoothly. You set the standard for tone and civility.

Uphold the rules and standards. Ignore the jerks. Eventually, they'll get the message and go away.

But first, get well.


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

Wishing you a fast and full recovery Pete. Nothing to apologize for.


----------



## PigSquealer (Dec 27, 2017)

@Pete Thomas is there anything I can help you with while you‘re on the mend? Send me a PM. Don’t let a few idiots get to you. Yeah I understand it hurts. But you have many friends who sincerely appreciate your efforts here. Myself included.
Be well soon.


----------



## randulo (Jun 15, 2018)

Best wishes for a speedier recovery, Pete. You've been missed by all.


----------



## Somes (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope you get well soon. You’ve been such a positive force for years representing what the Forum should be. Certainly nothing to apologize for—rather for us to say sorry for any negativity you received.


----------



## jski2011 (Oct 20, 2011)

best whishes, get well soon


----------



## Hassles (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Pete - everyone's gotta' take a break mate at some point for better or for worse. Admin stuff is pretty thankless but you guys are indispensable bricks in the bloody wall. Without you the wall may collapse - then we're all in the-****!


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

Wow thanks everyone for a very touching display of sympathy - I have to say it's actually not a life threatening disease more that I - just need to some stress free rest for a bit mostly. I have been still around on the other forum, but not much and probably about to take a break from that as well. But I will be back.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Pete Thomas said:


> ...But I will be back.


 Nice to hear that!


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Come hang out in Southren France Pete. We will cook for you and you can enjoy the sun!

Sleep in and drink wine with good bread and cheese.

The hot spring baths are nearby.


----------



## jambsspiii (Jul 1, 2016)

Get well soon! Sorry you have to deal with people acting like that toward you on this forum. I've always enjoyed your posts and your website.


----------



## ving (May 9, 2003)

Thx for all your work, Pete and hope you’re feeling better. (Also, I’ve been on this forum for over 20 years and I’ve never had an issue with any moderator actions , I can’t understand how vendors who are benefitting financially doing business through the forum have any place to be critical of any forum moderating; they should be appreciative of the efforts of those who donate their time to keep it going).


----------



## NuclearSax (Jan 12, 2021)

I wish you a quick and full recovery! I appreciate the work you do here, both in your duties as an admin and your contributions to discussions. I hope your illness doesn't keep you away from all things saxophone for too long.


----------



## HeavyWeather77 (May 15, 2004)

Nothing but the utmost respect and appreciation, Pete. I hope you recover as swiftly and smoothly as possible.


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

You first, Pete, take care of yourself. We and the forum will survive just fine. I for one hope you come back stronger than ever, but don't do it until you are ready and able.

Sending good wishes through all the mediums I am connected to


----------



## TSax80 (May 14, 2017)

Hi Pete, the jerks seem louder sometimes, but the majority of us appreciates your extraordinary effort to run the forum, it´s for guys like you that SOTW is a place where we like to be. Take your time to get better, all the best from Germany.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Pete, I always have respected you. Take some time off for yourself.

But be careful. Apparently, I'm no longer a mod, and no one bothered to ask about me, or why I stepped back for awhile. They just revoked my admin permissions.


----------



## Sacks Of Phones (Jan 26, 2017)

hakukani said:


> Pete, I always have respected you. Take some time off for yourself.
> 
> But be careful. Apparently, I'm no longer a mod, and no one bothered to ask about me, or why I stepped back for awhile. They just revoked my admin permissions.


I did wonder about that (really).


----------



## nigeld (Feb 4, 2016)

All best hopes and wishes for your recovery, Pete.
Your health is more important than the forum.


----------



## samdb (Feb 16, 2021)

Feel better! From what I've seen in my limited time here, you do an excellent job moderating (which is truly a thankless task). But definitely recovering is more important than moderating this forum, so speedy recovery!


----------



## HeyJoe (Jul 5, 2008)

Hope you get better/feel better real soon Pete. I think you're a great moderator and will recover soon!


----------



## OldConnPlayer (Sep 10, 2020)

I hope you feel better soon! Take it easy, get some sun, kick back and relax


----------



## Fader (Apr 5, 2008)

I’m sure that all the positive vibes must be therapeutic - and I’m equally sure there’s a prayer too from everyone here that prays.

….when you feel bad physically everything sucks so just take it easy and let yourself heal.
It’s great that you’ve recovered enough to even think of us, but rest assured that we’ll all behave (as best we can) while you’re out….


----------



## sweetnote (Oct 18, 2021)

New to site I hope you feel better soon. I am enjoying this site and thanks for your hard work.


----------



## Frankmsax (Jan 19, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon Pete. I have always enjoyed this site and I have a lot of respect for you and think you are a great player (wish I was as good). Thanks for all you have done for this site.


----------



## Milo B. (Mar 12, 2018)

Ditto the other sentiments above: thank you very much for your work on this site, and I hope you're feeling better and making good progress.


----------



## mrpeebee (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry to read about this Pete (a bit late, but I've also done a step back here as you know).

Take care of yourself first and see after that to continue with what feels the best to you. The forum owners are not really worth to continue here as mod (IMO), but the members are. That makes it a difficult choice (it was at least for me).


----------



## Bari Sax Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

No Need to apologize, I always read your comments with great interest, I wish you well!


----------



## saxobari (Sep 14, 2003)

Hi Pete
Very sorry that you are not well.
Take care and i hope that you will get better soon.
All the best from Canada.
Mario


----------



## MusicDude (Apr 8, 2015)

I am sorry to hear both that you aren’t feeling well and that there are difficulties here weighing on you. I have been reading for several years, but just recently commenting on a few posts. This forum has really been informative and entertaining. It has often brightened my day. For that, I really do appreciate your effort. Thanks.


----------



## Mike T (Mar 10, 2013)

I've only just seen this thread - a fortnight late… I've always appreciated your helpful attitude and your willingness to go the extra mile for members of the two forums. I'm sorry to hear you've not been well: take it easy, really easy ! If I were you, I'd be seriously considering taking up Phil Engleman's generous French offer… Get well soon !


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

An update. I am hoping this is going to get better. I am still having to keep my (online) activities very low so just dealing with priorities in the limited time available. Treatment is working slowly but surely. Thanks again for all you kind words.


----------



## 10mfan (Jun 15, 2003)

Wishing you the best, Pete.
Nice to see you here again, and thank you for all your efforts over the years.


----------



## Jerry K. (Feb 2, 2003)

I hope you’re back at 100% soon Pete! You’ve been a positive influence around here and the time you put in on our behalf is appreciated! Regarding the whiners with self serving interests, their comments should just be ignored for the nonsense they are.


----------



## alistaircandlin (Apr 29, 2017)

Hope you get well soon.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello Pete, seeing you back always cheers me up, 🍀 🤞


----------



## dexdex (May 10, 2011)

Hi Pete. Nice to read you, thanks for popping by. Best wishes.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Pete, really nice to see you back. We've missed you! I wish you a 100% recovery asap.


----------



## BrianMitchellBrody (Jan 29, 2009)

🎷Wishing you a 💯% recovery 🎷


----------



## frozen fingers (Oct 26, 2017)

Wonderful to hear from you Pete! Mend up and know you're in our thoughts.


----------



## skeller047 (Feb 12, 2009)

Best wishes to you Pete, very good to hear from you, I was just thinking about you the other day. Get better as soon as you can!


----------

